# Tonight I met some children...



## trodery

....that really touched me!

Do you believe that God sometimes brings people together for whatever reason?

Tonight I was grilling some burgers outside and I seen a Ford van at my next door neighbors house that was not familar, I noticed a bunch of kids in the van and the whole time I was cooking I noticed them around the van...kinda strange for a bunck of kids to bea at my neighbors house, especially late in the evening.

I just had sit down for dinner and my doorbell rang, it was my neighbor. She asked if I could come next door and I said "Sure, what's the problem?" She said there was a lady next door in a van with a bunch of kids and the side door won't close". Although I couldn't see her husband from where I was cooking she said that he had been working on it for a couple hours. I told her "I'm not very mechanically inclined but I'll see what I can do"

As I was making an attempt to fix the door I was listening to the kids (age range was probably 10-15 years old), they were talking to me and asking if they could help me (hold the flashlight, screws, tools, etc), one of the kids said "Do you like tools" and I said yes, she then said "So does my daddy but he had to sell his to get some money for us". I only remember seeing one little boy and he wanted to help me by holding the tools, without looking up to see him I handed him a rachet, as he reached for it I noticed that he did not have any fingers...ON EITHER HAND!!! I then looked up to see him and noticed that his little face was very mangled and partially melted away from being burned... I was shocked, I looke around and seen another little girl and she was also burned but not nearly as bad. The kids were white, black and hispanic so I asked the lady driving the van "How many childrens do you have" and I pretty sure I heard her say eight, some where hers, some were adopted and some were foster children.

Anyway, only by the grace of God could I ever fix something, as I said, I'm not very mechanically inclined BUT I got the door fixed and they did not have to drive back to Galveston with that big side door open.

It was easy to see that this extended family didn't have much in the way of material things but I could just feel the love between them...they touched my heart!

I don't know the story on all the children, or the mother/father but I did feel the calling to help them out. I also thought my extended 2cool family might also be interested in helping them.I know with school starting here in a few weeks that these children are going to be needing some new school clothes and supplies and I personally plan on helping them!

I'll visit with my neighbor tomorrow to get additional information and find out how to contact this family so that I/we can offer our help.

*I'll donate the first $500, what can you do?*

Thank you,

Terry Rodery


----------



## ripleyb

Nice post Terry.


----------



## SoClose

Wow.. I am currently a student at Texas A&M Galveston and worked at Boaters world for a while. We had a young man come in the same way all burned up. He wanted some chiclets out of the candy machine and i didnt even realize what i did.... Put a quarter in there turned it and went back to finish checking someone out. Turned around and the poor guy had them everywhere.. FINGERS WERE BURNED OFF!.. So i then got him a coozy to put them in. He came in with a lady who didnt have much money either... they needed a reel for his fishing pole that he won at the BRANDON BACKE tournament.. im assuming thats a disabled tournament.. Myself and everyone else that was at work that day pitched in and he left with his rod... an newROD AND REEL, tackle box, lures, tackle, etc etc just about everything he needed to go hang out on beach and fish... We also made sure and paid for it all.. even though some of us didnt have cash at the time we jsut had it deducted from our paycheck.. I wish i'd got his number to take him... he had a huge heart it seemed! I've never seen a child smile so big in his life.. 

I dont have much money right now with trying to pay for my last semester in school.. but if it is in August I can pitch in some.. maybe buy the school supplies for a few or something...


----------



## madhatter1256

$100.00 let me know where to send it


----------



## trodery

Paypal can be sent to [email protected] or PM me for my address.


----------



## 22century

Paypal amount sent. May God bless this family, with a little help from _HIS_ children.


----------



## trodery

> Paypal amount sent. May God bless this family, with a little help from _HIS_ children.


PayPal received.......On behalf of the family...THANK YOU! Your a good guy Marc!

These people are going to be so surprised!

I had tears in my eyes when I came back home and explained all this stuff to my wife.

I think I may invite all these kids over to the house for a little BBQ cook out and present them with our offering once the donations are all in.

I'll accept donations up until that last day of this month (July 31, 2008)


----------



## The Captain

Wow, God is SO SO good. God bless you man. Your treasures are truly being layed up in heaven.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I'll talk to you about this when I see y'all tomorrow brudda.


----------



## Jess

yer a classy guy trodery!!!


----------



## kenny

The Shriner's Burn Center is in Galveston, so maybe just send them the donations.
http://www.shrinershq.org/Hospitals/Galveston/


----------



## Tortuga

Ya know I'll match ya, Terry.. Paypal is on the way...and lemme know if ya need any more...Yore a GOOD MAN, Charlie Brown... MAN !!! This just makes me feel good all over....as well as very sorry for that family. Sometimes we need a little kick to remind us of how lucky we are... 


Jim.


----------



## mastercylinder60

send me their address when you get it, terry. i don't do paypal. :smile:


----------



## trodery

kenny said:


> The Shriner's Burn Center is in Galveston, so maybe just send them the donations.
> http://www.shrinershq.org/Hospitals/Galveston/


Kenny, the lady told me last night that the Shriners is the one that gave her the van (I don't know how long ago, it's not a new van). I just get the feeling that they need some help with some day to day items.

Bruce, I'll get their home address hopefully today or if you would like you can mail it here to my house.

Terry Rodery
12215 3rd Street
Santa Fe, TX 77510

Tortuga....You are a Saint! Thank you for your donation.


----------



## bzrk180

There isnt many better feelings in the world than helping children in need. 

You did a GREAT thing just by being there with those kids. They will prbably remember you for a very long time.

I might get bashed in some rooms for the work I do because its considered "social work" but you cant put a value on helping children. GOOD JOB!!

Were they going to the Shriners Burn Center in Galveston or do you know? GRRRRREAT hospital!

Thanks for putting a smile on my face this morning!


----------



## trodery

Brad I don't know if they were still receiving treatment at Shriners or not. I plan on getting the full story today sometime. I'll post more when I know more.


So far we have $1100 in paypal and another $250 check coming in the mail .


----------



## bzrk180

Thats great!! Our Lodge here always does fund raising for the Shriners Childrens Hospital as well. Its a great cause!


----------



## wtc3

"Like begets like"................ I wish I could help out but all I can offer right now is prayer. You are building your treasures in Heaven my friend.........................wtc


----------



## Saddle Mountain Hillbilly

trodery said:


> Brad I don't know if they were still receiving treatment at Shriners or not. I plan on getting the full story today sometime. I'll post more when I know more.


Please do find out more. I try to be generous to those in need but there have been too many scheisters. And not just the 2 from here I can recall.

Once you look into them/their story more and you are okay with them, it will be good enough for me.

I am certainly not implying anything about you, Mr. Rodery. I just like to help those that *can't* help themselves and not those who *won't* help themselves.


----------



## Badhabit

trodery said:


> PayPal received.......On behalf of the family...THANK YOU! Your a good guy Marc!
> 
> These people are going to be so surprised!
> 
> I had tears in my eyes when I came back home and explained all this stuff to my wife.
> 
> I think I may invite all these kids over to the house for a little BBQ cook out and present them with our offering once the donations are all in.
> 
> I'll accept donations up until that last day of this month (July 31, 2008)


Hey Terry, can you please extend till Aug 1... I will zip ya a paypal then...


----------



## trodery

Badhabit said:


> Hey Terry, can you please extend till Aug 1... I will zip ya a paypal then...


Not a problem Darrell....Thank You!


----------



## trodery

*OK, I spoke with the lady and got the story on these children...*



*First off, if you would like to make a donation directly to the family here is her contact information.*



*Lois Rivaux*

*6922 Yaupon*

*Galveston, TX 77551*

*409-502-6322*

*[email protected]*

*Feel free to contact her if you wish, she gave me permission to post this information.*



*Lois is a school teacher at LA Morgan Elementary School in Galveston. She currently cares for 5 children, 4 of them are foster children with special needs and she has adopted the little boy that is burned so badly that I described in the first post. The little boy's name is Jorge Ariel Nevarez; Lois told me that this young man was the poster child for the Shiner's organization last year. Lois has promised to email me a picture later but for right now you can go here http://www.shrinershq.org/files/hospitals/_Hospitals_for_Children/pdf/SONA_BetweenUs.pdf and look at the bottom left hand corner of page 20 and see a picture of the little guy. I asked Lois what happened to Ariel (he goes by Ariel instead of Jorge) and this is his story... On December 23, 2004 (he was 4 years old) Ariel had been given to his Grandmother because his mother could not properly care for him, Ariel and his Grandmother were on a bus somewhere down near Cancun, Mexico when the bus ran upon a an accident with two tanker trucks involved, the bus got stopped in time but the road was blocked, after sitting there a few minutes the two tank trucks exploded engulfing the bus in flames and flammable liquids. There were only 4 survivors; Ariel and his Grandmother were two. As badly as he was burned he was immediately shipped to Shiner's Burn Center in Galveston for treatments. Lois was contacted by Shiners to see if she would take him in as a foster child, Lois did exactly that and later adopted him.*



*Lois currently has 4 other foster children besides Ariel. I could barely remain composed as she told me the stories of two of the other children. One little girl was stabbed by her own mother; she is currently in foster care with Lois. The other little girl that I mentioned being burned was wrapped in a blanket by her mother and thrown into a space heater; this young lady is also in foster care with Lois. I'm sure there are more to the stories but that was about all I could stand to hear and still remained composed.*



*Lois currently resides in a 3 bedroom home that as she described is "busting at the seams". She said she has been searching and praying that she could find a bigger house that was reasonably priced so that she and the children could have some additional room. She said she found one and it was going to be $500 more per month, she said she had taken a leap of faith and agreed to sign the lease on the new house knowing that somehow God would provide.*



*This lady is not a bum; from my short interactions with her I can tell that she has a heart of gold! I don't know if she is married or not, I really felt asking that question was out of line, last night I heard one of the kids in the van saying something about "Daddy" but in addition to her kids in the van, she had a friend and her kids with her.*



*Lois told me that she does get funds from the state for caring for these foster children but she also said that it was never enough and she finds herself going further and further into a hole. She has given me/us her word that any monetary blessings we give to her will only be used to benefit the children whether it's clothes, a bigger roof over their heads or food. I trust that she is trustworthy and truthful.*



*I was told that her first need was for a fridge for the new house as it does not come with one, I told her that I would personally deliver one to her on August 1 (the day she is moving into the new house. Her ongoing needs are a few extra dollars as the new rent is higher.*



*I would just suggest that you let your heart be your guide, if you can donate something that is wonderful, if you can't I know that Lois can certainly use your prayers.*



*Once again on behalf of this family I thank you!*



*Terry*





*And by the way, in the third post in this thread "So Close" told the story of meeting a little boy at Boater's World, I asked Lois if that story was of Ariel and she said yes! It's a small world.*


----------



## nelson6500

Terry,

I will donate $ 300.00 I will send it to your paypal.

Matt


----------



## Pescadorable

You've got a little more in Paypal. Thanks.


----------



## trodery

Pescadorable said:


> You've got a little more in Paypal. Thanks.


Received!

Thank you!


----------



## Badhabit

I'm gonna sticky this thread, sure hope the Bigguy don't kick my arse. But as big as his heart is, I think he will agree that it's ok.. I hope..LOL

I trust Trodery, and I feel we can trust the school teacher foster parent also..

What those kiddo's went thru is extremely heartbreaking.


----------



## Tortuga

Yore a good man, Capt. Milligan...:cheers: 


If tha Big Guy gives you trouble..just send him my way and I'll TALK him to death.


----------



## Bily Lovec

Im in...


----------



## Tankfxr

Is there a way to contact that Extreme Makeover home edition on behalf of this family.


----------



## Tortuga

Tankfxr said:


> Is there a way to contact that Extreme Makeover home edition on behalf of this family.


------

That was one of my first thoughts, Tank..Thanks for posting up. Dunno what they would do with someone who is renting.Sure might be worth a shot..the family sure sounds like they could do with a 'makeover' of their LIVES..

That's about the only show we watch with regularity. Really good things happening.


----------



## bigdog

Paypal sent.
Were there any younger kids? My 7/9 yr olds have a ton of toys that need to be given away to someone else who will play with them.


----------



## trodery

Tortuga said:


> ------
> 
> That was one of my first thoughts, Tank..Thanks for posting up. Dunno what they would do with someone who is renting.Sure might be worth a shot..the family sure sounds like they could do with a 'makeover' of their LIVES..
> 
> That's about the only show we watch with regularity. Really good things happening.


Maybe they could buy the house for them ????

Thank all of you so much for your donations, most of you did not leave a 2cool screen name but I'm going to thank you publicly for your donations...

Thank you: 
Marc
Jim
Matt 
Billy 
David
Chuck
Glenn 
Randolph

So far our donations via paypal total $2300

YOU FOLKS ROCK!!!

THANK EACH ONE OF YOU!


----------



## SargentMike

Tankfxr said:


> Is there a way to contact that Extreme Makeover home edition on behalf of this family.


I thought the exact same thing, i tried to look online but while i am at work i keep getting a surf block. If no one else finds the info, i will when i wake up late morning and post the info on here.


----------



## Freshwaterman

*Here is the application form...*

It looks like they need a video also. I am in Phoenix right now, but I will be sending you something in the mail...Vic
.http://a.abc.com/media/primetime/xtremehome/apply/2008_APPLICATION.pdf


----------



## Vmax

God Terry I read the whole thread with tears in my eyes........my hat goes off to you and all the others on here for helping this family out.

To all the others that has suspisions about this, I have known Trodery since before High school back in 1978. 

He is one of the most stand up guys I have ever met. Let this put those suspisions away.

Terry I know it's not as much as I would love to give,but paypal & prayers sent buddy.


----------



## Vmax

Here is the little boy that is part of the family Terry is trying to help.


----------



## trodery

Vmax said:


> God Terry I read the whole thread with tears in my eyes........my hat goes off to you and all the others on here for helping this family out.
> 
> To all the others that has suspisions about this, I have known Trodery since before High school back in 1978.
> 
> He is one of the most stand up guys I have ever met. Let this put those suspisions away.
> 
> Terry I know it's not as much as I would love to give,but paypal & prayers sent buddy.


Thank you Paul! Every little bit will help.

Just a reminder...feel free to give any amount you want, even if it's just a couple bucks....all the dollars add up!

Thanks for posting that picture, I tried to snatch it from that PDF document on the Shriners website but could not figure it out.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS

*CAN STIX HELP*

PLEASE  
SOME ONE I WILL BUILD YOU A CUSTOM INSHORE RED,WHITE.BLUE ALLAMERICIAN TEXAS THEME ROD :texasflag FOR THE RIGHT AMT OF MONEY THAT IS DONATED TO THESE KIDS IN MINE AND YOUR NAME, I AM NOT SURE IF THIS IS A COOL THING TO DO BUT I TRULY WOULD LIKE TO SEE SOMEONE POST UP AT LEAST $350 FOR THIS ROD, I PROMISE I WILL PUT EVERY OUNCE OF LOVE AND SKILL THAT I HAVE FOR TEXAS AND MY ROD BUILDING SKILLS IN THIS ROD FOR YOU, "MY GOD THIS IS JUST MORE THAN AN OLD MAN CAN HANDLE "  SO PLEASE SOME ONE BAIL ME OUT ON THIS ONE AND I PROMISE I WANT BEG ANY MORE TODAY .
STIX


----------



## Tortuga

You are the BEST, Billy....If'n ol' Trodery is kickin' in a refrigerator for the family in addition to his $$$...(and he WON'T lemme help him with the 'fridge), then I'll open this one up for $350 for Billy's generosity...and I won't be offended in the least if one of you wants to top me on this one.. I can't fish no more...but think it would be a '2cool' idea to have Billy make it up for the little guy.. He would have a 'treasure' for the rest of his life, and I'd betcha he'd be sleeping with that rod..LOL...

Count your blessings, Guys...and knock the old geezer out of the saddle if ya can..:tongue:


----------



## trodery

Thank you Billy and Jim...You guys are the best!


----------



## Tortuga

Just dawned on me that I prolly got a 'cost' Billystix coming my way from Billy's generosity on the other auction with my bid for his 'deluxe' shirt...and if'n I win that one, it will be built for the little guy....So..if any of you would like to have one of these great Billystix for yourself, please feel free to 'snipe' me out on this 'un..No hard feelings, I guaronteeee....LOL


----------



## trodery

Thank you Tom for your donation!


----------



## SoClose

From looking at the picture... That definately is the litte man! He has a heart of gold! He was very excited about his new fishing equipment he received at Boaters World - Galveston!


----------



## trodery

SoClose said:


> From looking at the picture... That definately is the litte man! He has a heart of gold! He was very excited about his new fishing equipment he received at Boaters World - Galveston!


After reading about your encounter with Ariel I just had to ask his mom if that was him.

I don't know how he can even hold a rod and reel but I guess he can, he somehow held the flashlight for me the other night.


----------



## SoClose

ive been asking myself the same thing... i guess if you have the heart, you can do anything! We discussed rigging some type of strap to put arond his hands on the poleto help him reel... never could think of anything though.


----------



## SoClose

... MAYBE... he just needs to be taken OFFSHORE and put behind a electric reel reeling up big grouper! i know he could flip the switch!


----------



## bzrk180

trodery said:


> After reading about your encounter with Ariel I just had to ask his mom if that was him.
> 
> I don't know how he can even hold a rod and reel but I guess he can, he somehow held the flashlight for me the other night.


Now this is way 2 cool man!! WOW!!


----------



## Joester

I do not have much, but i would like to donate $25. Please let me know where I can send it to ya.
Good fishin...


----------



## Joester

Terry, get back to me with a way to send my donation. Not much, $25. Im sure they can use it!
Good fishin...


----------



## trodery

Joester said:


> I do not have much, but i would like to donate $25. Please let me know where I can send it to ya.
> Good fishin...


Joester...you can do one of three things, you can send it via paypal to [email protected] or you can send it to me at...

Terry Rodery 
12215 3rd Street
Santa Fe, TX 77510 If you send it here I will place it in an envelope to give to the family on August 1st

OR you can send it straight to the family

Lois Rivaux
6922 Yaupon
Galveston, TX 77551

THank you!


----------



## trodery

Thank you Texas Green Dreams!!!


----------



## trodery

I found a newspaper article about this family we are helping here, please take a moment to read.

The article can be found here... http://galvestondailynews.com/profiles-people2008.lasso?-session=TheDailyNews:42F94274117540A0F0gvS210AA05

*Some heroes fight, some fly, foster mom hugs*

*By Leigh Jones* 
The Daily News 
Published March 18, 2008

When Lois Rivaux first met Ariel, he was covered head to toe in bandages. His eyes were all she could see.

"I had no idea what was under all those bandages," she said. "They kept assuring me I could do it, but I wasn't sure at all."

Only three months earlier, Rivaux was certified by Child Protective Services to become a foster mother. She already had a pregnant 14-year-old at home when the agency called and asked her to go to Shriners Burns Institute.

It was the first of many similar calls, all for children who needed a mother - some for as little as a few weeks, others for the rest of their lives.

Rivaux, 60, said she just couldn't turn any of them down and, during the last four years, she has opened her home to 20 foster children, eight of whom were recovering from burns of varying severity.

"I'd always wanted to adopt," she said. "There are so many kids out there who can benefit from having a family."

But Rivaux had no idea that she would be living out her dream - and starting a whole new life - at the time when most people are just easing into retirement.

After being married for 21 years, Rivaux found herself divorced with three grown children but no education.

She tried her hand at running a YMCA and raising emu and ostrich before going back to school, both as a teacher and a student.

Rivaux took a job as a paraprofessional at an elementary school in Groesbeck and started taking correspondance classes from Southwestern Adventist University. After she got her teaching degree, she moved home to Galveston and took a job as a kindergarten music teacher at LA Morgan Elementary.

Two years later, Rivaux was looking into a pair of bright brown eyes, wondering if she was really ready to care for a child with such special needs.

Ariel had arrived in Galveston on Dec. 24, 2003, one day after he was trapped in a bus accident just outside Cancun, Mexico. A collision between a petroleum tanker and a truck carrying liquor sent a fireball through the bus, killing almost everyone on board.

Ariel was one of only four survivors. The back of his neck and the bottoms of his feet were the only parts of his body not burned.

Despite her complete lack of experience in dealing with burn patients, Rivaux took Ariel home on April 8, 2004. He had just turned four years old.

When his mother, who had already gone back to Mexico, gave up custody three months later, Rivaux agreed to adopt the little boy.

"He's remarkable," Rivaux now says of Ariel, who started school on time and hasn't missed much class since then, despite his ongoing care at Shriners.

"He's super smart, and he has so many friends at school. He just loves life."

While Ariel required a lot of attention, Rivaux said she never considered not taking in more foster children.

She now has three other children at home - two young Shriners patients and one teenager.

Rivaux said she keeps in touch with many of the children who have stayed with her. One young man, who is now in college, even came home to see her for Christmas.

Despite her age, Rivaux said she didn't have any plans to stop being a mother to the children who need her.

"There are not too many people willing to open their hearts and homes," she said. "That makes it hard to turn them away."


----------



## plastics man

Terry, Thanks for bringing this to everyones attention so that we may help also. My check is in the mail to you today. I also am pledging 100.00 a month to Ms. Raviux for the next year. I challenge others to open your hearts and help this wonderful lady who gives a home and love to these special children. So come on guys and lets help Ms. Lois, maybe we can have the childrens birthdates and make sure that they have what they need (just a thought). God bless.

John


----------



## trodery

I told another buddy of mine that is not on 2cool about our fundraiser here and he wrote a check for $500.

Thank you Van Goodgame from Goodgames Industrial Services!


So far the contirbutions we have received to help this family total $3000 and other folks have said they were mailing checks.


THANK YOU EVERYONE!


----------



## trodery

plastics man said:


> Terry, Thanks for bringing this to everyones attention so that we may help also. My check is in the mail to you today. I also am pledging 100.00 a month to Ms. Raviux for the next year. I challenge others to open your hearts and help this wonderful lady who gives a home and love to these special children. So come on guys and lets help Ms. Lois, maybe we can have the childrens birthdates and make sure that they have what they need (just a thought). God bless.
> 
> John


Thank you so much for your generosity John!

In addition to my contributions I'll also match your $100 per month for the next year!


----------



## trodery

I wanted to keep all of this a secret from Lois and her family but I got so excited by all of the kindness and giving that I sent Lois a link to this thread, she sent me a reply that I wanted to share with everyone...

*I'm sitting her with tears in my eyes. I am sooo blessed by you all. I feel so unworthy. I do this because I hope to make a difference with these kids. As I told you before, I'm not sure what they will go back to when they leave me (if some do). They will be loved while they are with me and many who have moved on ( one even to college) do contact me and keep in touch. A CPS worker once told me that that's when you know you've done a good job.*
*
I can't tell lyou how much this will help. I took the more expesive house with a "leap of faith" and was hoping I was doing the right thing. 

You are all angels and I'm in awe of everything you folks have done for us. 

May God Bless you all!

Love,
Lois Rivaux and kids*


----------



## trodery

*WOW!!! GOD IS SO GOOD!!!*​​I just spoke with a fellow 2cooler that wishes to remain anonymous but his contribution itself will make him stand out like the Saint he is! *This anonymous 2cooler has indicated that he will pay the rent on the new home for this family for SIX MONTHS!!!* Is that good or what?​​​Mr Anonymous....THANK YOU!​


----------



## Tortuga

That's FANTASTIC, Terry..."Good things happen to good people"...You can count the old codger in on the 'hunnert a month club' for Miz Lois and the kids...

*Mr. Anonymous*...I tip the old hat to you... Your place upstairs is taken care of...but it probably was already...

Jim


----------



## wtc3

Terry, It's not much but I dropped you an envelope today......................... wtc


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS

I BET YOU I KNOW WHO HE IS  AND IF YOU STOP AND GIVE IT SOME THOUGHT YOU WILL TO.
YELL HIM STIX SAID HI AND I KNOW WHO HE IS JUST AS SURE AS I KNOW WHO I AM  
STIX


----------



## trodery

wtc3 said:


> Terry, It's not much but I dropped you an envelope today......................... wtc


Thank you WTC!


----------



## EndTuition

Paypal sent, check the notes for a second offer. ([email protected])


----------



## trodery

EndTuition said:


> Paypal sent, check the notes for a second offer. ([email protected])


Thank you Richard for your donation, it is much appreciated.

PS....I replied back to your second offer via email.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

Now perhaps more people will understand why I do the Toy Run every year. We help over 400 kids (many with no one to call Mom or Dad) with a great Christmas every year and I will be pleased to make sure these kids are on the list for a wonderful Christmas as well. In fact...if it can be arranged on their end...I will be happy to make sure they get to make the trip on one or more of our boats and have their lodging and meals provided for free at Port O'Connor. Please let me know your thoughts.
Jerry


----------



## trodery

Slightly Dangerous said:


> Now perhaps more people will understand why I do the Toy Run every year. We help over 400 kids (many with no one to call Mom or Dad) with a great Christmas every year and I will be pleased to make sure these kids are on the list for a wonderful Christmas as well. In fact...if it can be arranged on their end...I will be happy to make sure they get to make the trip on one or more of our boats and have their lodging and meals provided for free at Port O'Connor. Please let me know your thoughts.
> Jerry


Jerry that is quite nice of you! I'll pass the information along to Miss Lois. I have had several other offers of helpoing this family out for Chistmas already. If you can email me the details of your toy run I'll make sure the family knows about it.

Thank you Jerry!


----------



## Snap Draggin

trodery said:


> Paypal can be sent to [email protected] or PM me for my address.


I just sent $100. God bless you, and those children.


----------



## trodery

Snap Draggin said:


> I just sent $100. God bless you, and those children.


Thank you Mr Snap Draggin, your donation is appreciated!


----------



## Snap Draggin

If you don't mind me asking, what is the total so far?


----------



## trodery

Snap Draggin said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what is the total so far?


I have received $2200 via paypal + my $500 + $500 from a non 2cooler. So, in hand we have $3200.

Some folks have indicated they were mailing checks to me, some have indicated they were mailing checks to Lois.

The gentleman that said he was paying her rent for 6 months...that donation equals $9600 all by itself!!!

I have not actually received any checks in the mail yet but I would suspect that they will start coming in today or tomorrow. I have kinda lost track of who is sending via snail mail and how much but I'm thinking that is at least another $300-$400.


----------



## trodery

Thank you Jason!

Your donation is greatly appreciated!


----------



## wtc3

$9600....... I had to laugh out loud! Not because it's funny but because it just makes my soul happy! Truly a blessing. I can only hope I can anonymously do that one day before I die. God bless!!! ......................... wtc


----------



## EndTuition

I spoke to Trod and he is OK with me tossing an auction item in the mix.

I have a duck call to donate to the cause. 

Stabilized (Acrylic Resin) Spalted Maple (wood donated by 2cool's very own GalvBay) with a very solid Rock Maple stopper. This is the only pic I have right now, but the other side is clear of spalting and has wonderful figure. One piece J-frame type tone board, o-ring seal, single reed, loud open water style call. I can put an Echo insert in it if you want, or cut and tune a clear cast Acrylic insert for it. Whatever you want. The call is 4.25 inches tall, and will come boxed with a card detailing the date made, the type of wood used and would make a great gift. Let's not drag this out too far for Trod, so how about ending this thing Friday @ 6:00 PM unless Trod wants to change that. 

Happy Bidding !


----------



## Tortuga

trodery said:


> The gentleman that said he was paying her rent for 6 months...that donation equals $9600 all by itself!!!


-------------------

Trod...I really do not have a clue who your friend is...but please shake him by the hand for me.. There really are some good people left on this old rock...

jd

edit....Oh, Yeah !!! by the way, I'll open the bidding on Richard's call for $100. Wife hid the other two he gave me...but I'll get even...:tongue:


----------



## trodery

End Tution... Friday at 6pm it is my friend! Thank you once again for your donation!


Tortuga.......this board has some of the finest people I have ever had the pleasure of conversing with. All of you 2coolers are AWESOME people! 

Thank each and every one of you!


----------



## BretE

gonna try again.....$125 for the call....

Bret


----------



## The Machine

when we make ourselves available God will send


----------



## trodery

Update on the funds that have been raised so far...

I have received $2200 via paypal + my $500 + $500 from a non 2cooler.Received a $250 check last night from a 2cooler. In hand we have $3450.

$9600 commited to pay the family's first 6 months rent.

Three of us 2coolers have commited to sending the family $100 per month for the next year + $3600

Grand total so far of monies in hand and pledges for the next year...

*$3450*​*$9600*​*$3600*​*$16,650*​
It is incredible how God has moved everyone to help this family! This is after only FIVE DAYS!

I'll keep everyone updated as things come in.


----------



## trodery

I just recieved an email from Lois that I thought I would shar with everyone...

*Hi Terry! I just wanted to let you know that I'm the proud parent of a 2 year old boy. I got him yesterday evening. He will not be a permanent placement, but is from a family of 7 children. His mom has 7 children and was arrested. I'm not sure why, but a quick search was done to find enough beds for all children in order to keep themin Galveston.They were living in the Family Center and hopefullly mom will be reunited with them quickly.

See how quickly my life changes. He's a real cutie and has great manners so far. He did cry for his mom last night, but quickly went to sleep. There's was one younger than him. I can't imagine!

Thanks again for everything*


MAN! I can't imagine caring for a two year old at my age (46) much less someone in the 60's having to take care of a little one like that.


----------



## Tortuga

"Incredible ??"..I don't thint it's incredible at all, Terry..that this bunch of 2coolers would step up to the plate to help out someone in need.. (The 'incredible' part is the neighbor coming over to YOU for help to FIX the van door.) j/k.Buddy..ya know we all luv ya..

I know it's giving every single person on this thread the same good feeling it's giving the codger to be given the opportunity to help out.. Can you imagine if the whole World could somehow follow this path.. I'm not too much of a Bible thumper..but God musta had a hand in here somewheres..:biggrin: 

I know the state gives Lois sumthin' to keep the foster kiddoes..but all of us that have had children know there is NEVER enough..and from my perspective in time...how a woman of 60 can take on this responsibility is the MOST incredible thing.. I hope this is an ongoing project in all our lives..The good feelings are reward enough for us all...

Trod..as we discussed...I'm gonna hold off on chunking in some more pens for an auction at this point. Sure folks are sick and tired of looking at them at this point..BUT they are just sitting here waiting for the moment to STRIKE...Aug 1st is just coming up too soon for a deadline..Richard/ET's beautiful duck call can be the Auction Inventory for now..and it is mucho appreciated Richard...

This looks like a fun time for all involved...especially this Christmas..:biggrin: 

As someone somewhere wrote...." God Bless You, Each and Everyone !!"


You done REEL good, Trod....:cheers:


----------



## oldriver88

Check is in the mail. It's not much. Trodery, thanks for shining light on this subject!! God Bless!!


----------



## trodery

oldriver88 said:


> Check is in the mail. It's not much. Trodery, thanks for shining light on this subject!! God Bless!!


Thank you OldRiver! Your donation is appreciated!


----------



## JShupe

*DUCK CALL*

$300.....


----------



## canman

*in the mail*

not much but hope it will help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trodery

canman said:


> not much but hope it will help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you canman!


----------



## Big Willy

*No bait for my next trip.*

Decided I better get in on all of the philanthropic activity myself instead of watching everyone else bless others. Decided my next trip will only be lures so I donated my bait money. $20 ain't much but I know the family will be able to use it. Hopefully I will catch plenty of fish but even if I don't that trip will be a reminder of how blessed I am just to be able to get out there. You guys are 2cool for sure.


----------



## trodery

Big Willy said:


> Decided I better get in on all of the philanthropic activity myself instead of watching everyone else bless others. Decided my next trip will only be lures so I donated my bait money. $20 ain't much but I know the family will be able to use it. Hopefully I will catch plenty of fish but even if I don't that trip will be a reminder of how blessed I am just to be able to get out there. You guys are 2cool for sure.


Thank you for your donation Big Willy! Your contribution is appreciated!


----------



## bzrk180

WOW!!! This is amazing!! I show my wife every night how this has grown!

See, *THIS* is what "social services" is SUPPOSED to be!

When a "social group" (2scoolers) come together and raise funds for someone in need, this is a social working organization now... UH OH!! LOL!!

Good job everyone!

I was thinking last night and wanted to throw this out there...

Have you thought about asking the 2coolers who would want to, to all come together on the day you bring her the check, fridge and whatever else has been donated and taking a picture of the family and those who go along to post on this board or on this thread?

I am sure it would bring a smile to everyones faces huh? The gift is definately in the "giving" but its always nice to see it happen to.....even for those of us that arent in the area ya know?

Just an idea...


----------



## trodery

bzrk180 said:


> WOW!!! This is amazing!! I show my wife every night how this has grown!
> 
> See, *THIS* is what "social services" is SUPPOSED to be!
> 
> When a "social group" (2scoolers) come together and raise funds for someone in need, this is a social working organization now... UH OH!! LOL!!
> 
> Good job everyone!
> 
> I was thinking last night and wanted to throw this out there...
> 
> Have you thought about asking the 2coolers who would want to, to all come together on the day you bring her the check, fridge and whatever else has been donated and taking a picture of the family and those who go along to post on this board or on this thread?
> 
> I am sure it would bring a smile to everyones faces huh? The gift is definately in the "giving" but its always nice to see it happen to.....even for those of us that arent in the area ya know?
> 
> Just an idea...


I have been thinking about that Brad! I have also been thinking about getting one of those "Big Checks" (like they have at a big fishing tournament) printed and giving it to her for picture taking purposes, I'll see what I can get figured out in the next few days (and still do some actual work here at the office  )

Only one bad thing about taking pictures... aparently we can't take any pictures of the foster children and post them on the internet, at least not their faces, i'm sure this is for security reasons. Some of these children are in protective custody from their parents and we would not want to endanger any of them.Pictures of little Ariel are fine because she has adopted him.

I have asked Miss Lois if she needed any help moving but she has not yet replied. I asked her if she could if we could get together this weekend so we could go get her fridge purchased and she said yes so we will get it purchased, I orgiannly siad I would personally deliver it but I think I'll pay the store to deliver it 

I am open to ideas/help on how to accomplish the presentation task.


----------



## bzrk180

trodery said:


> I have been thinking about that Brad! I have also been thinking about getting one of those "Big Checks" (like they have at a big fishing tournament) printed and giving it to her for picture taking purposes, I'll see what I can get figured out in the next few days (and still do some actual work here at the office  )
> 
> Only one bad thing about taking pictures... aparently we can't take any pictures of the foster children and post them on the internet, at least not their faces, i'm sure this is for security reasons. Some of these children are in protective custody from their parents and we would not want to endanger any of them.Pictures of little Ariel are fine because she has adopted him.
> 
> I have asked Miss Lois if she needed any help moving but she has not yet replied. I asked her if she could if we could get together this weekend so we could go get her fridge purchased and she said yes so we will get it purchased, I orgiannly siad I would personally deliver it but I think I'll pay the store to deliver it
> 
> I am open to ideas/help on how to accomplish the presentation task.


Only one bad thing about taking pictures... aparently we can't take any pictures of the foster children and post them on the internet, at least not their faces, i'm sure this is for security reasons.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> My understanding is they cant be posted "publicly" and even then, they can be with signed waivers but either way, even with the faces blurred, what a GREAT picture that would be. Such a simple gift to all of those who contribute to see the lives they have touched, reached and made a difference in. I bet there is some folks in here that could get REAL creative with following the guidelines needed to be met with the pictures!  I agree, the last thing we would want is for ANY of those kids to be placed in ANYMORE harms way!

I am open to ideas/help on how to accomplish the presentation task >>>>>>>>>> Didnt you say Ariel was a "Poster Child" for Shriners? If so, maybe get them involved somehow to assist. My Mother Lodge is in Dickinson and I bet there is a member or two in there who is a Shriner that would be happy to help get that ball rolling. As a matter of fact, I bet there are a few Shriners on this board huh?

You know what might be cool??? Maybe get all of the folks on here with boats that could take the time and make a parade style entry to her house with a variety of boats and drive up to the house with them. You show up, knock on the door, get them to come outside and then on a walkie talkie or nextel, give a signal to come on in and then have them all pull up with the boats, the fridge, any other toys or gifts that might get donated...*WOW!!!!*

Once you get there, Let the kids explore and play on the boats or maybe even take them out for a quick spin around in a couple of them...Man, I can see the smiles on their faces now!! I remember when I was a kid (and even still do it to this day) the smile I had/have on my face as the wind and salt water spray was hitting my face! Hell, maybe even make a day out of it and get a couple of guys to take the kids on a few hour fishing trip huh?

I work with foster kids and abused kids EVERYDAY and something like this would be flabbergasting to them man...I am telling you, some of these kids have probably never even seen a boat up close in real life. I bet some have never been really fishing! If you were in my area, I assure you, it would be a VERY special day for everyone if something like this happened.

I have kids I take to a horse rescue here so they can experience horses and other animals and I have kids in their late teens who have never been close to a goat, a horse, a chicken, anything....I always get teary eyed when I see the smiles on their faces as they experience things like this...It opens their minds to a whole different world!

OK, I rambled long enough...Just an idea.

Brad


----------



## trodery

I like you ideas Brad but I just don't know about that parade thing, at least not for the move. There are some of us that have "behind the scenes" have made plans to take good care of this family at Christmas time, I think the boat parade thing would be a great idea for that if people wanted to participate.

Next Friday is August 1st, that is the deadline I had in mind for this fund raising event to end, the move in date for the family and the day I had planned to make our donation presentaion. That is 8 days away! I have to entertain some customers that are coming into town next week as well as some other "behind the scenes" things that I have to do to make some things happen for the family. What I am trying to say is that I am running short of time. If someone wanted to plan something themselves to do for the presentation I am all over, I would welcome the help but I don't think I can do much more with the time we have left.


----------



## bzrk180

trodery said:


> I like you ideas Brad but I just don't know about that parade thing, at least not for the move. There are some of us that have "behind the scenes" have made plans to take good care of this family at Christmas time, I think the boat parade thing would be a great idea for that if people wanted to participate.
> 
> Next Friday is August 1st, that is the deadline I had in mind for this fund raising event to end, the move in date for the family and the day I had planned to make our donation presentaion. That is 8 days away! I have to entertain some customers that are coming into town next week as well as some other "behind the scenes" things that I have to do to make some things happen for the family. What I am trying to say is that I am running short of time. If someone wanted to plan something themselves to do for the presentation I am all over, I would welcome the help but I don't think I can do much more with the time we have left.


OK, well, if I can help from the Hill Country in some way, let me know!


----------



## bzrk180

Trod, also, I have tried to go back and give ya more greenies for all of this but it wont let me...Here they are...

***********
***********
***********
***********
***********
***********
***********
***********

*YOU ROCK MAN!!*


----------



## trodery

bzrk180 said:


> OK, well, if I can help from the Hill Country in some way, let me know!


Get ready to help Brad...I sent you a PM


----------



## trodery

THANK YOU RODERICK....whoever you may be!

Your donation is appreciated!


----------



## trodery

Here are the latest numbers...

Checks, cash and paypal received.... $3820
6 months rent............................... $9600
Monthly pledges for a year.............. $3600

Total so far.................................. $17020.00

All of this has taken place in only 6 days!

*You people ROCK! Thank each and everyone of you!*


----------



## bzrk180

I contacted Academy in Galveston today and asked if they would be willing to contribute some gear for these kids. Of course, I was diected to a contribution line where I dealt with a sweet little automated pain in the ***** system and never got anywhere, however....

I spoke to the manager at Academy in Galveston named *Chris Jack* and told him this story. He said that he can authorize minor gifts if someone will simply take in a written deal (cut and paste Trods story to a piece of paper) and he would be able to give at least one 25.00 gift card.

I would do this myself but the gas to go to Galveston from the Hill Country probably wouldnt be worth it!! LOL!! So, if anyone is willing to do it, Chris Jack knows of this story and if someone will go speak to him, you can probably get a 25.00 gift card to throw into the pot. I just got off the phone with him and he said this would not be a problem.

If anyone is game, every little bit helps!

Brad


----------



## trodery

Here are the latest numbers as of Friday morning July 25, 2008...

Checks, cash and paypal received.... $4390
6 months rent............................... $9600
Monthly pledges for a year.............. $3600

*Total so far.................................. $17,590.00*

I'm pretty sure there are still some more checks that are enroute, I'll keep everyone updated.

I have tried to be certain that I have told everyone thank you, if somehow I missed you please accept my apologies.

*THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!*​


----------



## trodery

Miss Lois just sent me a couple pic of the other children. Since the children's faces can't be publicly posted I had to do a bit of blurring on their faces but I tried to leave the smiles intact.

AS I have said before, Miss Lois has adopted little Ariel so I hav her permission to post full pictures of him.


----------



## trodery

Thank you Elaine

Thank you William


----------



## bayoudj

I live in Santa Fe and would like to bring this new computer over for the kids. Still in box, never open, worth $500. Kids need to have something educational to work on, do home work. Call me @ 281-792-5340 and I will bring it over. *Correction, call me at 281-851-7396*

*Acer Aspire T180*

REVIEW DATE: 09.27.07

function OpenImageWindow(querystring, winWidth, winHeight) { LeftPosition = (winWidth) ? (winWidth) : 0; TopPosition = (winHeight) ? (winHeight): 0; NewWinWidth = LeftPosition; NewWinHeight = TopPosition; NewWinWidth = (NewWinWidth > screen.availWidth - 60) ? screen.availWidth - 60: NewWinWidth; NewWinWidth = 750; NewWinHeight = (NewWinHeight > screen.availHeight - 60) ? screen.availHeight - 60: NewWinHeight; settings = 'menubar=no,scrollbars=yes,resizable,height=' + NewWinHeight + ',width=' + NewWinWidth; hWin = window.open(querystring, "ImagePopup", settings, false); hWin.focus(); if (hWin.opener == null) hWin.opener = self; }


----------



## trodery

bayoudj said:


> *I live in Santa Fe and would like to bring this new computer over for the kids. Still in box, never open, worth $500. Kids need to have something educational to work on, do home work. Call me @ 281-792-5340 and I will bring it over.*
> 
> *Acer Aspire T180*


That is a very kind and generous offer! Bring it on over.
I'll call you!

Thank you!

Terry


----------



## trodery

Miss Lois just happend to return a message I left her, I told her about the computer and she was especially pleased and said that this computer would be great for Ariel to do his homework with since he has difficulty writing and holding a pen/pencil.

Thanks again BayouDJ!


----------



## Tortuga

trodery said:


> That is a very kind and generous offer! Bring it on over.
> I'll call you!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Terry


-----------

WOW, AGAIN !!!!..A full computer set for the kiddoes...Now that is GREAT.

Thanks mucho, DJ from all of us. I'll bet by this time next year every one of those kids will be able to run rings around all of us, 'puter wise..Great Idea !!

(Dang, Trod..at this rate, I'm gonna jimmy up the hinges on the old Buick doors and come park in front of your house.... )

Seriously (if I ever get thataway), this is almost a miracle...and seeing the smiles on those kid's faces a few posts back, tells me that Miz Lois must be a really 'Special Person'...Not many foster kids get a chance to enjoy life like it looks like they are doing...

Kudos to ALL....jd

( Got a feelin' TONS of 'green' are headed your way, DJ..)


----------



## trodery

Thank you for your paypal donation Mike M!


----------



## bayoudj

Glad to hear that Ariel can use this computer. I feel blessed to be a part of this total act of kindness from so many generous 2coolers. My hats off to you Terry for starting this and to everyone else that has helped.


----------



## rat race

Dude I have sooo many bags of girl cloths in my garage I was going to give to salvation army. Please let me know if they can use them and I will gladly donate. PM if needed.

RR


----------



## trodery

PM sent RR


----------



## Drew_Smoke

trodery said:


> Thank you Texas Green Dreams!!!


No...THANK YOU. I am always impressed when one sees someone in need and steps up to the plate. That is very commendable.

Alot of people around here can learn from your great example.

I appreciate your giving me the opportunity to make a difference.

And to the one who sent me the link to this...I appreciate you, too.


----------



## trodery

WOW, that is about all I can say because I am so overwhlemed with so many emotions.

If you will look back a couple post you will see that our 2cool member BayouDj and his wife donated a brand new computer to Miss Lois and her family, just a few minutes ago I received this email from Lois...

_*I just have to tell you this...Ariel and I were at the offices of the Children's Center this morning and were talking with Terry Keel, President of this organization. He put Ariel on the computer and he was playing games and watching videos. Terry and I were talking and I told him that this year I would have to get him a computer* *since his writing was having an effect on his hand. He has to hold the pencil between his thumb and knuckle due to the lack of a real finger. It causes his hand to cramp and he is embarrassed because he is slower than the other kids in his class. He willl never ask for help and always figures out a way to accomplish whatever he is doing. The school has ordered a special keyboard to make it a little easier for him, but I feel homework and such will always be a problem. the only thing he ever expresses a wish for and even remotely complains about is that he wants fingers. I told him that as he gets older, the drs are learning so much that maybe there is a chance. He has no fingers on his right hand, but the drs have stacked bones to make a thumb of sorts. They will continue releasing this area as he grows so that he will be able to pick up pens, pencils and other objects.This computer will be so used and loved by him and I'm sure everyone in the house. You guys are awesome.*_

_*I know I'm rambling, but you guys have been so great, there are no words to express my gratitude and love for you all. THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!! I have never in my life been the recepient of so much. I do so much with these kids and try to expose them to as much as I can while I have them because as I said before, I never know what they will go back to. Maybe they will remember some of what I've tried to do and carry these experiences with them throughout their life. All of this and the new house will surely be a memory to last a life time!*_

_*May God Bless you all and thanks from the bottom of my heart. I haven't said a whole lot to the kids, but of course Ariel is sly and has picked up on some of the goings on. I wish I could meet you all and thank you personally, but know that all is greatly appreciated and I assure you that all will go to the kids. Just this summer, I took them all to San Antonio and Seaworld, the circus, an Astros game, summer band concerts, parties, etc. We are definitely not the typical stay at home family!*_

*BayouDJ...your wife has a very astute sense to have thought of making this computer donation!*

Once again I say that each of you that have made this generous donations are doing God's work and believe it or not he is leading and guiding you! It can not be denied!

Just going on memory here but I am pretty certain that everything now totals up to...

*$18,615 net effect! INCREDIBLE!*


----------



## trodery

JShupe said:


> $300.....


Congratulations Mr. Shupe you are the winning bidder on the fine Duck Call donated by End Tution (Richard)!

Thank you Mr. Shupe for your winning bid and thank you Richard once again for the donation. Both of you gentlemen are greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## EndTuition

*DING DING DING, We have a winner Trod !*

DING DING DING, We have a winner Trod !

Mr. JShupe is high bidder for the duck call !

What an outstanding act of generosity and kindness!

$300 for the duck call is just so wonderful.



JShupe, just send ol Trod the money and send me a shipping address. 

THANKS !


----------



## trodery

Thank you for your donation VJER !


----------



## rio frio

trod....send us a pm with some of their other needs.........Marian and I would like to help.............rio


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

*THANKS!*

I'm in trodey, I will donate 100$ at the end of this month. 0n the 30th perhaps gotta wait for paday. Reading this brings tears to my eyes. So grateful my boys have everything they need. This means much more to me than seeing them **** beggers on the side of the street in houston perfectly capable of working, but would rather beg to make a living. I don't give them a dime, but to a family that is making an effort I will help out as much as I can. Thanks trodery for making all this happen green coming your way.


----------



## trodery

Thank you rio frio, right now I don't really know what other needs there may be. My wife and I are going to church with Lois and her family tomorrow I'll inquire about any additional needs.


Fishin' Soldier....you are a good man! Your donation is appreciated. Thank you!


To everyone else...Once again I thank you for your donations and prayers I have been getting a lot of PM's and I'm pretty sure I have replied to everyone but if somehow I forgot you please send me a message again.


----------



## trodery

I wanted to give a special thanks to Todd Rogas (General Manager at the Best Buy Victory Lakes Store)

Todd gave us a very nice discount on a new stainless side by side fridge today.

THANK YOU TODD!!!


----------



## trodery

Thank you Galveston Yankee & Rainy, I got your check in the mail today.

Thank you CLVL (Andy), I received your donation via PayPal.


----------



## Tortuga

Friends, Trod is prolly gonna kick my rear for posting this PM, but I'll just learn to live with it..Kinda shows what kind of guy you're dealing with..

Best read from bottom of post/PM up here to the top...I think you will agree with me that he IS something SP**IAL !!!

-------------------------------------

Originally Posted by *Tortuga*
_Well, I don't wanna be accused of kissing your *** in any way, shape, or form.:wink: but, DAMMIT !!..you ARE SPECIAL !!! Most folks on here..me included..might have tried to help the woman with her car..and then gone on their merry way, but you turned it into a damned MIRACLE... It's made my week all week..as I'm sure it has everyone else's that chimed in..

Said it before but.."Your a good man, Charlie Brown":tongue: 
-----------------

Kinda reminds me of something I once read....

"5 percent of the people in the world MAKE things happen..

10 percent of the people in the world WATCH things happen

85 percent of the people in the world WONDER WHAT HAPPENED."  
-------------------

Thank God for that 5 percent...

See ya on "Oprah" :tongue:

---------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by *trodery*
Your so dam funny! I think that guy bzrk or whatever his handle is did the same thing. I guess if they come around I'll talk to them although I don't know what the hell I'd say 

Marilyn and I met Lois and the kids for lunch today MAN, there is also a little girl that is a foster child that is burned up, I fiannly got a look at her closely today and all I can say is WOW! This is the little girl (she is 7 now) that her mom wrapped her up in a blanket and through her in a fire (a gas space heater I think). I hope the devil is saving that woman an extra nasty place in hell!

I felt special today...all those little kids flocked to me like they had known me forever, they all wanted me to hold their hands as we walked along and they all wanted to sit next to me while we ate...Really weird but it did make me feel really special.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Tortuga*
Trod...hope I didn't overstep my bounds, but I sent a link to your thread on Ariel's assistance here on 2cool to the Chronicle and to Channel 2..

Might make a great human interest story..Just an FYI if they come a knockin' at yore door...lol

Just thinking mebbe I shoulda cleared it with you first..but to hell with you....:tongue:

I can just see a 'blurb' on what you've created...mebbe with the pix of you lying on the filet table..:wink:



_


----------



## trodery

Thank you for you donation Mont and I also want to thank you for allowing us to conduct this fund raiser here on 2cool!

We really appreciate you and 2cool!


----------



## trodery

I wanted to send out a THANK YOU to a few folks over at TexasQuads.org. Thank you BubbaGoose, Tomcat's Wife, Gordon and to anyone else I may have missed.

*It appears that the new numbers total $18,955*​​*Thanks everyone!*​


----------



## bzrk180

Tortuga said:


> Friends, Trod is prolly gonna kick my rear for posting this PM, but I'll just learn to live with it..Kinda shows what kind of guy you're dealing with..
> 
> Best read from bottom of post/PM up here to the top...I think you will agree with me that he IS something SP**IAL !!!
> 
> -------------------------------------
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tortuga*
> _Well, I don't wanna be accused of kissing your *** in any way, shape, or form.:wink: but, DAMMIT !!..you ARE SPECIAL !!! Most folks on here..me included..might have tried to help the woman with her car..and then gone on their merry way, but you turned it into a damned MIRACLE... It's made my week all week..as I'm sure it has everyone else's that chimed in.._
> 
> _Said it before but.."Your a good man, Charlie Brown":tongue: _
> _-----------------_
> 
> _Kinda reminds me of something I once read...._
> 
> _"5 percent of the people in the world MAKE things happen.._
> 
> _10 percent of the people in the world WATCH things happen_
> 
> _85 percent of the people in the world WONDER WHAT HAPPENED."  _
> _-------------------_
> 
> _Thank God for that 5 percent..._
> 
> _See ya on "Oprah" :tongue:_
> 
> _---------------------_
> 
> _Quote:_
> _Originally Posted by *trodery*_
> _Your so dam funny! I think that guy bzrk or whatever his handle is did the same thing. I guess if they come around I'll talk to them although I don't know what the hell I'd say
> 
> Marilyn and I met Lois and the kids for lunch today MAN, there is also a little girl that is a foster child that is burned up, I fiannly got a look at her closely today and all I can say is WOW! This is the little girl (she is 7 now) that her mom wrapped her up in a blanket and through her in a fire (a gas space heater I think). I hope the devil is saving that woman an extra nasty place in hell!
> 
> I felt special today...all those little kids flocked to me like they had known me forever, they all wanted me to hold their hands as we walked along and they all wanted to sit next to me while we ate...Really weird but it did make me feel really special.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tortuga*
> Trod...hope I didn't overstep my bounds, but I sent a link to your thread on Ariel's assistance here on 2cool to the Chronicle and to Channel 2..
> 
> Might make a great human interest story..Just an FYI if they come a knockin' at yore door...lol
> 
> Just thinking mebbe I shoulda cleared it with you first..but to hell with you....:tongue:
> 
> I can just see a 'blurb' on what you've created...mebbe with the pix of you lying on the filet table..:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> _


If anyone pics the story up, please post it in here so we can see it. I wrote all the TV stations and spoke to a reporter at the Galveston paper as well as contacted Shriners Hospital to let them know about this. Your right, it is a miracle and someone should print or shed light on this story. If any of you have any contacts out there in the media world, drop a dime for this story!! Its worth it!! I sent the link to this thread asd I thought it said it all!!


----------



## trodery

I have a correction to make about a stement I made to Tortuga concerning the little girl burn victim. I had said *that her mother threw her in a fire but the correct statement should have been "The little girl, while wrapped in a blanket, got close to a space heater and accidentially set herself on fire while her mother slept through the ordeal. I apologise for the misinformation".*

This morning my wife and went to chruch with Ms Lois and the children. It was a very small church in Galveston, St. Paul Luthern Church, a very small congregation (I counted 22 people in attendance) 7 of those were Ms Lois and her children (onlly one other man there beside myself. Our very own Miss Dixie (Wendy) came by in a police car so that the kids could check it out. Before it was all over with Wendy had them all handcuffed at one time or another (By the childrens own request I must say). The toured the police car and spoke with Wendy as they asked her various questions such as "Can you take a 10 year old to jail"  After taling to Wendy and playin around the car we all went back into the church and had some cake...we had a good time! THANK YOU WENDY!

After cake Ms Lois took us on a tour of their new house...it's very nice and the children are going to have lots more room!

I'll post a few pictures later.


----------



## trodery

Here are a few pictures, once again I apologize but the face of the foster children have to be modified.



This first picture is the little girl that is a burn victim, she is so sweet! In a few months she is going to have to undergo some surgeries to "relieve the skin", when a person is badly burned their skin draws up and tightens, since these are children, as they grow, they have to have these surgeries to allow their skin to stretch. Miss Lois said that when this little one was first burned her chin was basically melted to her chest thus allowing her mouth to be open at all times. She has already undergone some surgeries. I think I was told she is 7 years old. I wished I could show you her whole face, she is such a beautiful little girl and has some very precious little blue eye.

















Wendy and the kids...





























This little man is the newest addition to the family, he is currently 2 years old. He has a wonderful little smile and for his age he speaks very well. I might also say...he has a set of lungs  Yesterday at lunch he got upset about something and I'm sure the whole restaurant heard him  Notice his handcuffs  He got a real kick out of that (of course his hands would slip out J ) 

















Ariel checking out the inside of the police car...


----------



## Miss Dixie

I think I had more fun than the kiddos did. Thanks Terry for what you have created!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

WOW THIS THING HAS BLOWN UP! AWESOME! Anything I can do Trodery let me know.


----------



## trodery

Godd morning everyone!

Wanted to give an update...

*Monday morning total is $19,255*​**​


----------



## bzrk180

trodery said:


> Godd morning everyone!
> 
> Wanted to give an update...
> 
> *Monday morning total is $19,255*​
> **​


HOLY COW!!!!!!


----------



## trodery

*Folks I am planning a little get together at my house this coming Sunday August 3rd, Ms Lois and her children will be attending so that they may have the chance to meet some of you fine folks and vice versa.*

*Our friend and fellow 2cooler Blake (Haute Pursuit) has voluntered to cook up and serve some fine "Pulled Pork" sandwhiches.*

*I would ask that everyone that comes please bring a lawn chair and maybe a side dish (and your adult beverages if you so desire).*

*We plan on having food ready at 1pm.*

*Please RSVP by Wednesday July 30th via a PM and let me know that you are coming and how many will be with you.*

*Donations will be accepted but not expected...come on out and meet this fine lady and some other 2coolers.*

*12215 3rd Street*
*Santa Fe, TX 77510*
*1pm Sunday August 3rd*


----------



## bayoudj

Trod,
You can count on me and the wife to show up. I will have to cut my trip to the deer lease short, but priorities must come first. Was great to meet you and the wife last Friday. Y'all have a very, very nice place.

BayouDJ.


----------



## trodery

bayoudj said:


> Trod,
> You can count on me and the wife to show up. I will have to cut my trip to the deer lease short, but priorities must come first. Was great to meet you and the wife last Friday. Y'all have a very, very nice place.
> 
> BayouDJ.


Good deal DJ, it will be great to see you and your wife again! I'll bet you get some good hugs too for donating that computer! It's great that ya'll will be coming over, since the computer is still at my house YOU can give it to them in person


----------



## rio frio

trod...speaking of computers Marian and myself would like to donate a Dell copy/fax/scan/ photo/printer If they can use it...would like to come by for the party but I'm working this weekend.....I'll get it to you before Sunday..........we're right around the corner........rio (David)


----------



## trodery

rio frio said:


> trod...speaking of computers Marian and myself would like to donate a Dell copy/fax/scan/ photo/printer If they can use it...would like to come by for the party but I'm working this weekend.....I'll get it to you before Sunday..........we're right around the corner........rio (David)


That would be great David....thank you!


----------



## trodery

*Thank you for your donation WhiteH20_Princess and Greatwhite4591*


----------



## trodery

Thank you for your donation Calvin and Danne from Bay City!


----------



## Badhabit

trodery said:


> *Folks I am planning a little get together at my house this coming Sunday August 3rd, Ms Lois and her children will be attending so that they may have the chance to meet some of you fine folks and vice versa.*
> 
> *Our friend and fellow 2cooler Blake (Haute Pursuit) has voluntered to cook up and serve some fine "Pulled Pork" sandwhiches.*
> 
> *I would ask that everyone that comes please bring a lawn chair and maybe a side dish (and your adult beverages if you so desire).*
> 
> *We plan on having food ready at 1pm.*
> 
> *Please RSVP by Wednesday July 30th via a PM and let me know that you are coming and how many will be with you.*
> 
> *Donations will be accepted but not expected...come on out and meet this fine lady and some other 2coolers.*
> 
> *12215 3rd Street*
> *Santa Fe, TX 77510*
> *1pm Sunday August 3rd*


Ol' Badhabit will be showing with a couple of briskets and a couple racks of ribs.... And whatever else I might decide to cook up....... See ya there...


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Badhabit said:


> Ol' Badhabit will be showing with a couple of briskets and a couple racks of ribs.... And whatever else I might decide to cook up....... See ya there...


I'm bringing my small trailer pit so's you can warm your goodies on it brother. That is if you don't have an aversion to pecan/mesquite wood  That is pretty much all I roll with.

Clean out your PM box man! LOL


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Backlasher and I are planning to be there.


----------



## trodery

Cool! I look forward to seeing all of you!

*Who else is coming?*


----------



## trodery

Thank you John P.


----------



## Bobby

Trodery put Barbara and I down but not sure yet if we will be there or not.


----------



## trodery

Bobby said:



> Trodery put Barbara and I down but not sure yet if we will be there or not.


LOL....that don't help us plan for food 

Just come on out!


----------



## bayoudj

Trod,
Talked to Beerman (another 2cooler) last night and he will be coming with us on Sunday.


----------



## trodery

bayoudj said:


> Trod,
> Talked to Beerman (another 2cooler) last night and he will be coming with us on Sunday.


Cool deal!


----------



## trodery

_*Folks I am planning a little get together at my house this coming Sunday August 3rd, Ms Lois and her children will be attending so that they may have the chance to meet some of you fine folks and vice versa.*

*Our friend and fellow 2cooler Blake (Haute Pursuit) has voluntered to cook up and serve some fine "Pulled Pork" sandwhiches. Badhabit is also going to have some of his famous brisket here for you to try! *

*I would ask that everyone that comes please bring a lawn chair and maybe a side dish (and your adult beverages if you so desire).*

*We plan on having food ready at 1pm.*

*Please RSVP by Wednesday July 30th via a PM and let me know that you are coming and how many will be with you.*

*Come on out and meet this fine lady and some other 2coolers.*

*12215 3rd Street*
*Santa Fe, TX 77510*
*1pm Sunday August 3rd*_

_*Please try to let us know today if you are coming so that we can plan the food. Everyone is welcome. Right now it looks like there will be 30-40 total people in attendance.*_

_*PLEASE SPEAK UP IF YOU ARE COMING!*​_​


----------



## Bobby

trodery said:


> LOL....that don't help us plan for food
> 
> Just come on out!


I'll leave my new teeth at home that way I don't eat as much.:rotfl:


----------



## huntinguy

Trodery, I've got a preachin engagement Sunday night, and its something like 600 miles round trip.

I've GOTTA get back down there sometime. Good job friend.


----------



## trodery

huntinguy said:


> Trodery, I've got a preachin engagement Sunday night, and its something like 600 miles round trip.
> 
> I've GOTTA get back down there sometime. Good job friend.


We'll catch you next time around my friend.


----------



## Big Willy

All this started over a stuck car door! God works in amazing and mysterious ways.


----------



## trodery

Big Willy said:


> All this started over a stuck car door! God works in amazing and mysterious ways.


LOL.........All I can say to that is AMEN


----------



## bzrk180

Man...I know this goes without saying but make sure you take a bunch of pics to share. Also, so you dont have to load them all to here, you can go to shutterfly.com and load them in there to a slide show and put the link in here...You might even be able to embed the slideshow...not sure!

Again, what else can be said other than WOW!!!!


----------



## Tortuga

Bobby said:


> I'll leave my new teeth at home that way I don't eat as much.:rotfl:


---------------------------------

Don't let him kid ya, Trod..I seen him 'gumming-it-up' purdy good at GB's house. Just chunk my serving in the trough for him...:rotfl:

Sure wish I coulda made it down there...but "In-Laws' are rolling in from New Mex and YOU don't wanna see them any more than I do...but I'm just too danged old to fight no more....Mebbe on the next go-round...Y'all have a ball...(and a few pix might be nice..):spineyes:


----------



## trodery

Tortuga said:


> ---------------------------------
> 
> Don't let him kid ya, Trod..I seen him 'gumming-it-up' purdy good at GB's house. Just chunk my serving in the trough for him...:rotfl:
> 
> Sure wish I coulda made it down there...but "In-Laws' are rolling in from New Mex and YOU don't wanna see them any more than I do...but I'm just too danged old to fight no more....Mebbe on the next go-round...Y'all have a ball...(and a few pix might be nice..):spineyes:


We are going to miss you buddy but I understand...We will get lots of pictures for you.

Thanks again for you generous donations Jim!


----------



## txgoddess

How long is this shindig gonna last? I am not sure if we can be there by 1pm... I've got family in for the weekend, but I might run 'em off so we can attend. 

Elaine


----------



## trodery

txgoddess said:


> How long is this shindig gonna last? I am not sure if we can be there by 1pm... I've got family in for the weekend, but I might run 'em off so we can attend.
> 
> Elaine


I would suspect 3-4 hours, Come on out!


----------



## Badhabit

Bobby said:


> I'll leave my new teeth at home that way I don't eat as much.:rotfl:


You don't need no teeth to eat my meat ....


----------



## allicat

Terry, it doesn't look like we can make it Sunday. Our company from Lubbock will still be here. I was sure hoping to make it. Hope you all have a wonderful time, and please take some pictures for us ok? 

Paypal sent,
Trudy


----------



## trodery

Thank you for the donation Trudy, sorry you can't make it.


----------



## Bobby

Badhabit said:


> You don't need no teeth to eat my meat ....


I have had your BBQ before. Didn't need them then, but dang I got me some brand new store bought ones I need to test out on your beef.


----------



## browntide

paypal sent

Thanks for helping these kids!


----------



## Tombo

Trodery, I think you are the lucky one to happen upon this family. You will never be forgotten and have made a difference in some one's life. How can you top that.


----------



## trodery

browntide said:


> paypal sent
> 
> Thanks for helping these kids!


Thank you for your doantion Browntide, it is appreciated!


----------



## trodery

Tombo said:


> Trodery, I think you are the lucky one to happen upon this family. You will never be forgotten and have made a difference in some one's life. How can you top that.


With God's help we ALL made a difference in their lives. I would think that 2coolfishing.com will be remembered by this family forever.

I do agree, I am very lucky to have met this family, I will always remember them!


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Trodery, Me and the family will be there sunday. Total of 3.


----------



## trodery

Donnie Hayden said:


> Trodery, Me and the family will be there sunday. Total of 3.


Good deal Donnie, we look forward to seeing you!


----------



## hdc77494

To Terry Rodery and all the others who have responded with cash, donations, and good wishes, I wanted to let you know how much it warms my heart to see so many of you respond positively to this family. I too am a foster parent, actually trying to adopt the four we currently take care of. We have a 5 month old girl and her 17 month old brother, We got the baby when she was three days old from the hospital, she had cocaine in her system. We also have a three year old girl and her 4 year old brother we've had them for a year. This little girl was shaken almost to death when she was a month old, removed from her home for a year, sent back, and it happened again. She also has cigerette burns up and down her legs, griddle scars on both feet, and suffered a fractured jaw when she was 2 weeks old. There are many, many children in foster care, thousands in the Houston area alone. As the economy gets worse, some people turns to drugs or alcohol to cope, and either neglect or abuse their kids. Others are the monsters you read about in the paper or see on the news. 
Yes, the state pays something for their care, but it doesn't make much of a dent. Luckily my wife and I can gladly cover any of their expenses. Other foster parents may not have our resources.
CPS contracts with several non-profit agencies to manage care for the children. Most foster parents are associated with one of these agencies. We work with Spaulding for Children here in Houston, and highly recommend them.
If you'd just like to do something for children caught up in the system, you can forward toys, gifts, cash, or your time to them and they will gladly deliver it to a deserving child. If you're moved to do more, gdrop me a line and I'll provide some details. I scratch my head every day when I see people paying tens of thousands to adopt a child from an orphanage in Russia, China, Haiti, etc, when there are children waiiting for a home. Some kids actually "age out" of the system without parents and are left to face adulthood on their own. Just the idea of not having a family at holidays makes me cringe. Their chances of truely making it without a family support system is severely impaired. BTW, if you wished to adopt a child from CPS, there is no cost. If there are medical issues, medicaid continues until they are 18. If you adopt a sibling group, the state usually picks up the tab for college thru a PhD. The IRS helps out by providing a $10K tax credit per child as well. Don't get the wrong idea, I'm just pointing out that the government does try to reduce the financial burden, which is great for the kids.

Terry, thanks again for your generous spirit, and your willingness to actually step up and do something. Kudos!

Dave C


----------



## txgoddess

Hubby and I will stop by if our company leaves in time, but we won't make it for the food festivities. Hope to meet you all soon!

Elaine


----------



## trodery

txgoddess said:


> Hubby and I will stop by if our company leaves in time, but we won't make it for the food festivities. Hope to meet you all soon!
> 
> Elaine


Good deal Elanie, look forward to meeting ya'll!


----------



## trodery

Thank you for your donation FISHNNUT

I also want to thank Diesel Maker for his "Hand Delivered" contribution.

Another thank you to Rio Frio for his hand delivered contribution.

You guys are awesome!


----------



## dieselmaker

Terry, my son and i enjoyed our visit this afternoon. And thanks for the offer to use your lawn mower. 

Jason and Zachry Cox


----------



## trodery

Thank you for your donation Thomas E.


----------



## trodery

Well, if I got everything calculated correctly it appears that the new total is *$19,890 net effect!*

*Everyone has done an excellent job making this happen and I thank each of you that has contributed and prayed over this fund rasier.*

*I feel pretty confident that we are going to bust the $20K mark as some folks have said "The check is in the mail" *

*By the way, this was all done by just 40 contributors (if I counted correctly) *


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

how long do we have to contribute trodery?
Need like 2-3 more dys then is there..


----------



## trodery

Fishin' Soldier said:


> how long do we have to contribute trodery?
> Need like 2-3 more dys then is there..


Tomorrow was the date I set it to end.


----------



## trodery

Thank you SteveH for your donation.....*We are now OVER the $20,000 mark!*


----------



## trodery

Thank you "Muddy" for your donation, your contribution is appreciated!


----------



## Muddy

trodery said:


> Thank you "Muddy" for your donation, your contribution is appreciated!


Thank you for getting all this started.


----------



## trodery

Thank you for your donation

Fishin' Soldier

We also thank you for your service to our great nation! You are a good guy!

By the way, Ms. Lois also has a son that is serving in the military!


----------



## Galveston Yankee

Trodery, Rainy and I will be there on Sunday. We'll bring a side dish of some sort to help out. Looking forward to meeting you and the rest of the 2coolers who will be there that I haven't met yet.

Tom


----------



## trodery

Good deal Yankee! Look forward to meetin ya!


----------



## Honya's Mom

So what is the total number of people attending?


----------



## trodery

Honya's Mom said:


> So what is the total number of people attending?


LOL....I don't have a clue! :headknock

Best guess is somewhere between 30-50


----------



## trodery

For those that are coming to the house on Sunday, here is a link to a Google Map.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=12215+3rd+St,+Santa+Fe,+TX+77510&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=32.80241,71.103516&ie=UTF8&ll=29.404516,-95.085876&spn=0.008805,0.017359&t=h&z=16&iwloc=addr

If you get lost here is the phone number to the house 409-316-1043 or my cell number 713-539-0918


----------



## trodery

WOW!

One of the gentelmen I work with is a member of the Shriners Organization, he brought me in the Spring edition of "The Beacon" which is the Shriners quarterly newsletter and on the front cover is one of Ms Lois' children she cares for.

This is Shyra Hayes, she has been selected as the 2008 Patient Ambassador for Shriners Hospital for Children Galveston.

Shyra has been a patient at the hospital since November 2005 as a result of a burn injury to more than 50% of her body.

Shyra, age 7 is from Chickasha, Oklahoma. Her favorite colors are Purple and Pink, the highlights of her day are playing with dolls, watching Hanna Montana and eating pizza.

I called Ms Lois and asked a few questions, I found out that I can post pictures of Shyra legally.

I can tell you for a fact, this little girl is such a sweetheart and so very beautiful.

So here she is....










This is Ms Lois and Shyra last Sunday when my wife and I attended church with Ms Lois and her family.


----------



## Calmday

Pay Pal sent. I hope that I made the deadline.

Regards
Al


----------



## Tortuga

Calmday said:


> Pay Pal sent. I hope that I made the deadline.
> 
> Regards
> Al


------------

My thanks, also, Al...Fur as I'm concerned, there ain't no 'Deadline'..we're a gonna follow this little family..

Many moons ago I was questioning my late Dad on a contribution he wuz making to the Goodfellows and he gave me some pretty good advice....

"Bud, you can't keep it all...You just gotta give some of it back."


----------



## trodery

Thank you Calmday for your donation!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Donation sent....


----------



## trodery

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Donation sent....


Thank you Randall for your donation!


----------



## trodery

WOW!

Another big thanks goes out to my friend "TUCK" at Marksman Guns over in South Houston. Tuck is another one that has pledged $100 per month for the next year!

Way to go Tuck!


----------



## trodery

Thank you Jeff S. from San Antonio, your donation is appreciated.


----------



## trodery

I have been trying to handle all of this by myself but I am about to bring in my wife Marilyn (Honya's Mom here on 2cool) she is an accountant by profession so I'm going to get her involved in adding all these donations up for us. Best I can figure is we are up near *TWENTY TWO THOUSAND DOLLARS!!!*

*This figure includes checks I have received made out to me, paypal payments to my account, checks I have received made out to Ms. Lois, the pledge to pay Ms Lois' rent for 6 months,cash (you folks mailing cash are brave ) the pledges I have made and received for $100 per month for one year and the value of some items that have been donated. I thought it would be easy to account for but I'm in over my head...Ms Marilyn will get it all figured out for us!*

*Once again I want to thank everyone for making this possible to honor a fine lady that has opened her heart and home to some wonderful, needy children.*

*Before I forget I want to thank Blake (Haute Pursuit) and Darrell (Bad Habit) for agreeing to cook for the gathering...You guys are awesome... THANK YOU!*


*By the way. last Sunday we Marilyn and I went to church with Ms Lois and her children I looked at the church bulletin board and just happened to see that Ms Lois' birthday is August 4th (the Monday following our get together)...since she is busy moving I hoping that she will not see this but we are also going to have a little birthday cake to help her celebrate her birthday.*



*We look forward to seeing everyone Sunday...Please try to make it by for at least a few minutes to say hello.*


*Last and by all means, not least I want to say a very special thanks to our God and savior who, without him touching each of our hearts, this would not have been possible.*

*THANK YOU GOD!*​


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I got us covered on the OKRA side dish....:biggrin:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Thank you trodery tell miss lois to tell her son thank you and keep his head down.


----------



## trodery

The food will be ready at 1pm tomorrow, feel free to come a little early. I have set up 20 chairs and 3 tables in my air conditioned shop so folks don't have to eat outside unless they just want to.

Pulled Pork Sandwhiches
Brisket
Ribs
Beans...
....And whatever other folks bring!

I'll have cold soft drinks and bottled water, If you plan on drinking a cold beer you better bring it yourself.


----------



## Badhabit

trodery said:


> The food will be ready at 1pm tomorrow, feel free to come a little early. I have set up 20 chairs and 3 tables in my air conditioned shop so folks don't have to eat outside unless they just want to.
> 
> Pulled Pork Sandwhiches
> Brisket
> Ribs
> Beans...
> ....And whatever other folks bring!
> 
> I'll have cold soft drinks and bottled water, If you plan on drinking a cold beer you better bring it yourself.


Dang, I wuz gonna drive the car, but I guess I'll be driving the truck now.... :biggrin:


----------



## Haute Pursuit

What about the Crown Senior Rodery????


----------



## Badhabit

Anyone bringin Tatersalad ??????????? 

Let me know, If not, Rosie makes some world class chit, I will have her make some if it's not on someone's else list.......


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Ummm... i'm hoping it ain't on the list until now!


----------



## trodery

Nobody has indicated they were bringing Ron White  Ya know, they call him "Tater Salad" LOL

Actually nobody at all has said what they were bringing.


----------



## Too Tall

Badhabit said:


> Dang, I wuz gonna drive the car, but I guess I'll be driving the truck now.... :biggrin:


Terry get a recycling dumpster for Darrells aluminum cans and you will double the money. :slimer:


----------



## huntinguy

Man I sure hate I'm gonna miss this! Soli Deo Gloria!


----------



## trodery

huntinguy said:


> Man I sure hate I'm gonna miss this! Soli Deo Gloria!


You can get here late, we will save you a plate


----------



## sandollr

There'd better be lots and lots of "pichers" for those of us who can't be there to meet everyone.


----------



## trodery

Thank you for your contribution "Sandollr" Cindy, Your donation is appreciated!


----------



## Tortuga

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I got us covered on the OKRA side dish....:biggrin:


-----------------

Gaaagggg!!!!!.. Well, that settles it for me. I wuz gonna try and sneak out of here and get away from these leeching in-laws for a little while...BUT..since JQ/Randall is hauling a mess of that danged OKRA over there...I ain't puttin' foot on your proppity...

(j/k, Randall & Trod...as you well know)

You guys and gals have a WONDERFUL time. You've certainly earned it... I am STILL AMAZED at what happened here...

:birthday2


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Sure wish you could sneak away Mr. Jim. We could come take you at gunpoint  JQ has a pistola! LOL


----------



## trodery

OK FOLKS...

*PLEASE....No more donations via paypal!*​
We are in the process of accounting for all the money donated.​If you still wish to contribute please do so via a regular check in the mail.​
Ms Lois is now in the new house and I am not going to post her address publicly again. If you would like to send something to her shoot me a PM and I'll give you her address.​
Thanks everyone for making this fund raiser a success.​
*The total funds raised was $21,790!*​​
*This includes ...*​​*$9600 being sent for Mr. Lois' rent ($1600 x six months) from one anonymous donor.*​
*$4800 from four donors pledging $100 per month for one year ($1200 per person)*​
*$5970 in cash, checks, money orders, paypal *​​*$920 new refrigerator*​
*$500 computer*​
*$100 check written to Ms Lois*​


----------



## trodery

Haute Pursuit said:


> Sure wish you could sneak away Mr. Jim. We could come take you at gunpoint  JQ has a pistola! LOL


Ms Marilyn packs heat all the time...Her other nickname is "Ms 38 Hollapoint"  Well get her to go fetch Jim and bring him over.


----------



## Tortuga

Haute Pursuit said:


> Sure wish you could sneak away Mr. Jim. We could come take you at gunpoint  JQ has a pistola! LOL


-------------

LOL..What's he gonna do, Blake ? Point an OKRA at me and tell me "Git in the truck !!!!" 

And you...Blake...QUIT callin' me "Mr. Jim"...my name is Jim...Dang, hanging that Mr. on there is liable to make be feel like I'm getting OLD...:biggrin:

Ya'll have a BALL...and hug Miz Lois for the Old Goat...


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Sorry Jim... you can blame my momma for that h: :smile:


----------



## trodery

sandollr said:


> There'd better be lots and lots of "pichers" for those of us who can't be there to meet everyone.


We will take care of that for ya!


----------



## Big Willy

Well, how did the shindig turn out?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

YEA someone post up those pics. I know i saw a lot of camera's there today....

Thanks Mr. and Mrs. Rodery.. We had a great time.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I need to see some pichers of this PARTAY!


----------



## trodery

I'm uploading pictures now to Photobucket, I'll post them in a couple minutes.

We had a great turn out, I would guess 50-60 people, the weather was nice, overcast and not too hot. The food was great, the fellowship was great and the children had a grate time.

We ended up over $22,000, Can't tell you how much though, some folks handed me checks and some handed me cash and I in turn just handed it to Ms Lois. If I had to guess I would say the total was somewhere around $22,500

Thank everyone once again!


----------



## trodery




----------



## trodery

Our Cooks...Badhabit (Darrell) and Haute Pursuit (Blake)









Blake and Jana









Johnny Quest (Randall), his lovely wife and granddaughter...


----------



## trodery

I have a real nice video that everyone is going to enjoy, it's uploading now. If this video does not bring a smile to your face you must be dead


----------



## trodery

...here is that great video, click it to watch!


----------



## trodery

Mont and Stacy dropped by, the kids fell in love with Stacey's bike


----------



## trodery




----------



## trodery

Haute Pursuit was the hit of the party with his donation of a Playstation 2, as you can see the kids love it!


----------



## Bobby

Looks like a fun bunch of people. Sorry we missed it. Barbara cut her finger right on the knuckle and said she really didn't feel like coming over. So we stayed home.


----------



## sandollr

Yayyy!! Awesome "pichers"!! Looks like it was a great day. And a fitting reward for a man with a huge heart. Way to go!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

the kids had a great time ... hows honya, sleeping like a baby i bet.. they wore her out...


----------



## Profish00

Dude that just awesome, good job.


----------



## trodery

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> ... hows honya, sleeping like a baby i bet.. they wore her out...


LOL, yeah she is wore out! I just got back from the store to find that she stole my seat while I was gone and she won't move!


----------



## trodery

I'm sure some other folks will post their pictures later


----------



## trodery

Couple more pics


----------



## Calmday

Wow I am sitting here at the keyboard getting emotional. I really wish that I could have been there. You guys are all awesome.


----------



## Tombo

Trodery, just looking at the pics gets me all teary eyed. If you EVER need advice, fishing stuff, boat trip or kayak related, give me a PM. I can't top the greatest gift that you received, you generouse soul. 

Press on brother, you meeting those kids was meant to be.


----------



## trodery

Thanks for the kind words Tombo!


----------



## huntinguy

Man, Very cool stuff guys!


----------



## Honya's Mom

I enjoyed seeing everyone and meeting a bunch of new folks at our party. I want to especially thank all of you that brought food and those that helped clean up afterwards. 

I had a great time, we had a great turn out, like Terry said, and I agree, my guess is around 50+ people, the weather was nice and not too hot. The food was great, the fellowship was wonderful and the children had an awesome time. 

My poor pup is exhausted and will probably sleep all day today. 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

It was very rewarding to just be there. Thank you Terry and Marilyn for including Jana and I. It was really great to see some familiar faces and to shake hands with some folks that I finally got to meet as well.


----------



## bzrk180

You know, I dont think there is a greater feeling than Accomplishmet and trod, you should be feeling pretty [email protected] good for sure. What a wonderful thing you have done and what a wonderful experience for all involved. Thanks for keeping us informed and up to date on everything. This is truly wonderful.

So, did any news agencies of any kind ever call you? How about Shriners?


----------



## trodery

bzrk180 said:


> You know, I dont think there is a greater feeling than Accomplishmet and trod, you should be feeling pretty [email protected] good for sure. What a wonderful thing you have done and what a wonderful experience for all involved. Thanks for keeping us informed and up to date on everything. This is truly wonderful.
> 
> So, did any news agencies of any kind ever call you? How about Shriners?


Thanks for the encouragment Brad.

No news agencies ever called, I'm glad! I liked it just like it was


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Haute Pursuit said:


> It was very rewarding to just be there. Thank you Terry and Marilyn for including Jana and I. It was really great to see some familiar faces and to shake hands with some folks that I finally got to meet as well.


I have to admit Blake I was pleasantly surprized to finaly put a face with a name.. it was a great time.. You and Darrel are some meat makin mothers...

food was great..


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Trod,, i have to ask just for Tortuga.. Did they eat all the OKRA!!!!LOL


----------



## Too Tall

Like all the others have said. Good Cause, good company and good food. Terry and Marilyn thank you. And Honya was great with the kids. Probably still sleeping it off.


----------



## bzrk180

trodery said:


> Thanks for the encouragment Brad.
> 
> No news agencies ever called, I'm glad! I liked it just like it was


Yeah, no blood, no guts and no drama....Just goes to show you, the press would rather focus on the negative than the positive.

I am surprised the Shriners Hospital didnt pick up on this though... I even tried to call in a favor there...Oh well, whatcha going to do huh?

Sorry Trod, I sure tried to get them to cover this...It deserves to be recognized so folks can see there is still good people out there ya know!

Again man, GREAT job!! I am sure that Karma has some good stuff coming your way my friend!


----------



## trodery

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Trod,, i have to ask just for Tortuga.. Did they eat all the OKRA!!!!LOL


YEP! It was all gone, I never even got to try it myself


----------



## Tombo

And to think it all started with you checking on a van.


----------



## bilgewater

It deserves to be recognized so folks can see there is still good people out there ya know!



I think he will get his recognition in due time. The big man upstairs knows where his heart is and what has been done!! I don't even Know this man but would venture to say this is not the last we have heard of good deeds from him.


----------



## FISHNNUTT

anybody know the final tally ?

Folks I'm really PROUD to be a 2cooler !!
ya'll are great people
GOD BLESS YOU ALL !!!


----------



## kenny

Over $22,000. if I remember correctly, and checks still filtering in.


----------



## trodery

Sunday before people started getting her to my house for the gathering we were at $21,790. While everyone was here several people gave me checks and cash, I never looked at the amounts I just stuck it in my pocket and then later gave it to Ms Lois. I think I can say pretty comfortably that the total was at least $22,500.

When we first got this thing kicked off some people indicated they wanted to send checks directly to Ms Lois, I really don't know if folks followed thru what that or not but I would hope they did.

I got another check in the mail yesterday that I'll get over to MS Lois maybe this coming weekend.


----------



## Tortuga

Fired off my check directly to Mz Lois yestidday for the Billystix it looks like I won on the auction.. Now I don't know what the hell I'm gonna do with it... Anybody need a nice custom rod ??:tongue:


----------



## trodery

Tortuga said:


> Fired off my check directly to Mz Lois yestidday for the Billystix it looks like I won on the auction.. Now I don't know what the hell I'm gonna do with it... Anybody need a nice custom rod ??:tongue:


You are a good man Jim!

Send that rod over here, Marilyn and Honya need a beatin 

Just kidding of course...Marilyn carries a big gun and Honya has some big ol teeth


----------



## The Captain

All Glory goes to the Lord, Trod, thanks for being such an HUMBLE servant. The Lord will bless you immensely!!!


----------



## Badhabit

trodery said:


> You are a good man Jim!
> 
> Send that rod over here, Marilyn and Honya need a beatin
> 
> Just kidding of course...Marilyn carries a big gun and Honya has some big ol teeth


Dangit Trod, I just don't know how many more spewins my puter can handle.....lmao


----------



## trodery

Badhabit said:


> Dangit Trod, I just don't know how many more spewins my puter can handle.....lmao


I'm on a roll today buddy


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

trodery said:


> I'm on a roll today buddy


 I can vouge for that!!!!


----------



## Honya's Mom

trodery said:


> You are a good man Jim!
> 
> Send that rod over here, Marilyn and Honya need a beatin
> 
> Just kidding of course...Marilyn carries a big gun and Honya has some big ol teeth


Right...........Right...........Right........who need's a beating?


----------



## Tortuga

Honya's Mom said:


> Right...........Right...........Right........who need's a beating?


------------

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: ...Ain't Love Grand ??? :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## trodery

Honya's Mom said:


> Right...........Right...........Right........who need's a beating?


GETOFF THE INTERNET WOMAN! You are supposed to be WORKING!

You see Jim, you see....that woman is BAD


----------



## Tortuga

trodery said:


> GETOFF THE INTERNET WOMAN! You are supposed to be WORKING!
> 
> You see Jim, you see....that woman is BAD


------------------

LMAO..Sounds like you two need a visit from Dr. Phil......Whoops, wait a minute. Think I read somewhere recently that his bride just dumped him...:tongue:

Guess y'all will just have to fight it out...or I can call in Dr. Bad Habit for ya..:wink:

(We're sure wasting a lot of Mont's bandwidth 'dimes' here....LOL)


----------



## trodery

I just received an email from Ms Lois that I wanted everyone to see...

*I've been sitting and thinking about what I could say to thank you guys for everything. There doesn't seem to be words to say that would make you all understand what I'm feeling. The many blessings you guys have given us are thought about and talked about everyday. The kids are loving the PLaystation and games, the computer will be sooo used this year for school, of course the mney and fridge are both so appreciated. It didn't take long to fill up the fridge. The kids love the crushed ice more than anything. *

_*Everyone went school shopping and looks quite good in all their new clothes and shoes. So far (after only 2 days) they are all loving school. The house is wonderful. They are separated enough for me to have a little peace and quiet in the evenings. We aren't tripping over each other. I knew it would be better, but I never dreamed it would make such a difference. there are always a lot of people at my house. Once you agree to do foster care, each child comes with an attorney, a case worker from CPS, a CASA worker, and a case worker from the agency. My house is pretty much a revolving door. It's nice to have the esxtra room. The agency loves the new house. Shaniqka turned 15 on the first day of school. I told lher how lucky she was since it was the first day of school, at least 3000 kids would show up for her birthday! We celebrated with dinner at the Rainforest Cafe and ended with Volcanoes. The kids had as much fun and Shaniqka and her friend. Even though they were 15, they were like little kids taking pictures and in awe of everything they saw. She said it was her best birthday party ever! *_

_*I I have met and visited with 15 year old boy who may be placed in my home soon. I'll keep you posted.*_


_*With many thanks and lots of love,*_
_*Lois and the kids*_


_*After all this, I can only say thank you for everything. you are all truly angels and I assure you that we are sooo grateful for all you've done.*_


----------



## bayoudj

Great to hear from her and the kids. Sounds like everyone is doing well. She is a great lady for helping the kids the way she does. Best wishes sent.


----------



## monkeyman1

God must have a special place prepared for you and your family! God Bless you all.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Dat's awesome!


----------

